# Lock Pendrive/Flashdrive Without Third Party Software(Batch File)



## Fareast187 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi there this code i made it by myself 2 years ago..now i let it be share to all...
SEE THE TUTORIAL HERE

Now copy the code Below to your notepad.


```
[FONT=Courier, helvetica, verdana][SIZE=2][COLOR=Black][B]echo off                                     
color 1a                                     
cls                                     
Title TAIP PASSWORD                                     
if EXIST autorun.inf goto UNLOCK                                     
if NOT EXIST autorun.inf goto Auto                                     
:UNLOCK                                     
echo.                                     
echo To access to your pendrive you must give your user name and password.                                     
echo Please type your user name and password... below... and press Enter after that.                                     
echo.                                     
set/p "user=User Name=>"                                     
set/p "pass=Password=>"                                     
if NOT %user%==Faiz goto False                                     
if NOT %pass%==123456789 goto FAIL                                     
                                    
if EXIST d:\Kecik88.bat goto end                                     
if NOT EXIST d:\Kecik88.bat goto help                                     
:end                                     
start d:                                     
                                    
:help                                     
if EXIST e:\Kecik88.bat goto bat                                     
if NOT EXIST e:\Kecik88.bat goto read                                     
:bat                                     
start e:                                     
                                    
:read                                     
if EXIST f:\Kecik88.bat goto ping                                     
if NOT EXIST f:\Kecik88.bat goto beat                                     
:ping                                     
start f:                                     
                                    
:beat                                     
if EXIST g:\Kecik88.bat goto bat2                                     
if NOT EXIST g:\Kecik88.bat goto lose                                     
:bat2                                     
start g:                                     
                                    
:lose                                     
if EXIST h:\Kecik88.bat goto bat3                                     
if NOT EXIST h:\Kecik88.bat goto Faiz                                     
:bat3                                     
start h:                                     
                                    
:Faiz                                     
if EXIST i:\Kecik88.bat goto cqtec                                     
if NOT EXIST i:\Kecik88.bat goto rider                                     
:cqtec                                     
start i:                                     
                                    
:rider                                     
if EXIST j:\Kecik88.bat goto downset                                     
if NOT EXIST j:\Kecik88.bat goto Rhapsody                                     
:downset                                     
start j:                                     
                                    
:Rhapsody                                     
if EXIST k:\Kecik88.bat goto ella                                     
if NOT EXIST k:\Kecik88.bat goto ramone                                     
:ella                                     
start k:                                     
                                    
:ramone                                     
if EXIST l:\Kecik88.bat goto stratovarius                                     
if NOT EXIST l:\Kecik88.bat goto maskman                                     
:stratovarius                                     
start l:                                     
                                    
:maskman                                     
if EXIST m:\Kecik88.bat goto flashman                                     
if NOT EXIST m:\Kecik88.bat goto gaban                                     
:flashman                                     
start m:                                     
                                    
:gaban                                     
if EXIST n:\Kecik88.bat goto BlackRX                                     
if NOT EXIST n:\Kecik88.bat goto Finish                                     
:BlackRX                                     
start n:                                     
                                    
:Finish                                     
cls                                     
MSG * TQ...You have access to this pendrive...                                     
Msg * For more information Email me at Thundercat_wacha@yahoo.com Or visit my website at *faiz187.tripod.com/                                     
exit                                     
                                    
:FAIL                                     
MSG * WRONG PASSWORD...                                     
cls                                     
goto UnLOCK                                     
                                    
:False                                     
MSG * WRONG USER NAME...                                     
cls                                     
goto UnLOCK                                     
                                    
:Auto                                     
echo [autorun] >> autorun.inf                                     
echo open= >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\OPEN=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\OPEN\command=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\AutoPlay=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\AutoPlay.\command=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\AutoPlay=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\AutoPlays\command=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\Explore=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo shell\Explore.\Command=Kecik88.bat >> autorun.inf                                     
echo label=Drive Lock >> autorun.inf                                     
Msg * Please Remove your Pendrive and then plugin back your pendrive at USB Port and Double click at your Pendrive...                                     
attrib +r +a +S +H autorun.inf                                     
attrib +r +a +s +h Kecik88.bat                                     
exit[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
[FONT=Courier, helvetica, verdana]*Save as kecik88.bat*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Courier, helvetica, verdana]*If you not save it to Kecik88.bat it does not working...                                     
Then copy kecik88.bat to your pendrive                                     
(example: F:/Kecik88.bat)                                     
and double click at kecik88.bat then Follow the                                      
instruction have given*[/FONT]


[FONT=Courier, helvetica, verdana]*For any Question you can go to this website
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier, helvetica, verdana]**faiz187.tripod.com or www.fareast187.tk
*[/FONT]​


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 2, 2008)

Brilliant work....NOT!!!

Copy to the pen drive, whatever, and say I plug it in, I dont have the password. So what?


```
change to the drive's root using cmd.
attrib -r -a -s -h *.bat
del *.bat
```


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ good one bro ...

can the pendrive be formatted ??? without a password ??? if thats the case .. then its waste... anyway there is some kinda protection like this tut , insteasd of nothing ...
thnks guys ..and why is it like this 





> set/p "user=User Name=>"
> set/p "pass=Password=>"
> if NOT %user%==Faiz goto False
> if NOT %pass%==123456789 goto FAIL



in the code ???


and also can other verify the code above given ... thanks a lot bro ...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 2, 2008)

^^

```
set /p variablename=promptquestion
```

That is the syntax. 
so it would display "User Name=>" and wait for the user to type. The input is stored in the variable "user"
and similarly for password.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2008)

No i mean the names which i quoted?
Why are they present?


----------



## Fareast187 (Nov 8, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> No i mean the names which i quoted?
> Why are they present?


it present the FAIZ is for your user name
and 123456789 is for your password
this two thing you must type in the command prompt...
when you run the program...kecik88.bat

you also can change the user name and password what ever you want......
just make sure went your type username in command prompt just make sure same like you change in the notepad.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone tried it other than thread starter because I donot want to put my pen derive in danger in case then plz inform here...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

ok thnks ....


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar
Didn't you post a similar tut earlier


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey, I found a way to bypass this ! Just type the drive letter of the pendrive in the address bar and press enter - it opens the pendrive !


----------



## Fareast187 (Nov 10, 2008)

there is no way your pendrive will be in danger...this program i made in safety way..NO DATA WILL BE LOST...you also can format your pendrive without password....
and also many way to bypass this program.. like GeekyBoy said...
actually i made this program for who are not know much about computer...
like a student Microsoft office..

and now i have publish to many forum to upgrade my program to became more security
like THIS FORUM
they have modify my program became Visual Basic program...so interesting...hehe
anyway this forum is from Malaysia...so the language they spoke is Malay language..

anything you can go to my website www.fareast187.tk


----------

